# Harvard Univ. Police Capt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There are FOUR Positions, I'm only posting it once. I don't like so much work as to copy/paste 4 job postings. 




*Police Captain*
Harvard University 
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/14/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Harvard University Police Department

56622BR

*Job Summary*
Reporting to the Assistant Chief of Police, the Captain is responsible for planning, directing and supervising the operations of his or her division. The Captain ensures the safety and security of the University and supports the operational needs of the Harvard University Police Department. In addition, the Captain guides staff in interpreting and enforcing police principles, practices, and laws. The Captain takes a lead role during the management of major emergencies. The Captain supervises personnel, both sworn and non-sworn in the enforcement of local, state, and federal laws. S/He also oversees investigations and the documentation of crimes, suspicious activity, and incidents that occur on the University campus and surrounding areas.

*Job-Specific Responsibilities*

Directs and supervises Lieutenants and their respective staff in the performance of their duties; 
Prepares shift notices and assignments; 
Conducts performance evaluations; 
Makes recommendations in matters concerning employee discipline and retention;
Reviews documentation including incident and accident reports and daily logs for accuracy and compliance with Massachusetts General Law and with university policies.
Assists shift commander in establishing procedures; makes recommendations regarding improvements or changes in department operations.
Conducts inspections of police personnel and equipment; 
Serves as Campus Security Authority as outlined by the Clery Act.
May assume the duties of the Assistant Chief, at the direction of the Chief of Police; and 
Performs miscellaneous job-related duties as assigned. 
*Basic Qualifications*

All applicants must have an overall minimum of eight years professional experience with at least seven years in law enforcement. 
College education (BA or BS) or equivalent relevant work experience required. 
Graduation from an accredited law enforcement academy; 
At least 1 year of experience directly related to the duties and responsibilities specified. Documented experience and training in investigations, police operations, and tactics.
*Additional Qualifications and Skills*

Two years of experience as a member of the HUPD.
Ten or more years of law enforcement experience preferred. 
Familiarity with the Harvard University campus and community is preferred.BA or BS in organizational leadership, criminal justice, or management.
Law enforcement experience at a municipal police department, sheriff's department, or federal agency.
Extensive knowledge of standard police practices and techniques, as well as knowledge of criminal procedure (specifically Massachusetts and applicable US Supreme Court decisions). 
Proven commitment to diversity, equity, and inclusion initiatives.
Strong written and verbal communication skills.
Ability to develop and maintain effective and trusting relationships with employees, university officials, and the public.
Ability to plan, assign, and supervise the work and training of subordinates and to command their respect. Strong mentoring/coaching skills, initiative, decision-making, and independent judgment.
Able to manage conflict and facilitate difficult conversations.
Competence in analyzing situations quickly and objectively to determine proper course of action on own initiative. 
Seeks input from others and uses accurate logic and analysis. 
Able to obtain information from people through interview and interrogation and able to deal with the public in a respectable way during stressful conditions. 
*Key Competencies: *

Team Leadership 
Initiative/Proactivity 
Change Management 
Sound Judgment and Decision Making 
Analytical Skills 
Conflict Resolution 
Effective Communication 
Developing Others 
Contingency Planning 
*Certificates and Licenses*

Possession of a valid Massachusetts driver's license is a requirement for this job.
Certification/Licensure State of Massachusetts Certified Law Enforcement Officer, or eligibility for Certification by waiver.
*Physical Requirements*
While performing the duties of this job, the employee is frequently required to stand and walk for long periods, up to or more than four (4) hours per day and must be able to walk up 10 flights of stairs. The employee may be required to carry or move individuals or heavy objects. Requires handling of average-weight objects up to 25 pounds. The employee also needs physical fitness abilities to conduct arrests effectively, drive police motor vehicles safely, use weapons and subdue suspects and prisoners. Required to enter and exit vehicles quickly while wearing approximately 15 to 20 pounds of equipment. Night vision and peripheral vision are important. Sits, while driving, for extended periods of time. Manual dexterity to use handcuffs, light flares, fire weapon, perform CPR, etc. Work environment involves some exposure to hazards or physical risks, which require following basic safety precautions. Work may involve moderate exposure to unusual elements, such as extreme temperatures, dirt, dust, fumes, smoke, unpleasant odors, and/or loud noises.

*Working Conditions*
Working Conditions are detailed above in the Physical Requirements section.

*Additional Information*

Must maintain certification status.
No person convicted of a felony or any offense punishable under Chapter 94C of the Massachusetts General Laws will be considered for employment.
Harvard cannot provide visa sponsorship for this position.
Applications will be accepted until January 7th, 5 PM
If you believe you need a reasonable accommodation in order to search for a job or to submit an application, please contact us at 617-495-2772. This is a dedicated line to assist job seekers with a disability requiring assistance in applying online.

Harvard will require COVID vaccination for all Harvard community members who will have any on-campus presence. Individuals may claim exemption from the vaccine requirement for medical or religious reasons. More information regarding the University's COVID vaccination requirement and exceptions may be found at the University's "COVID-19 Vaccine Information" webpage: COVID-19 Vaccine Information - Covid-19 Information.

*Job Function*
General Administration

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Job Code*
361059 Administrative Manager

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Department*
Harvard University Police Department

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Salary Grade*
059

*Union*
00 - Non Union, Exempt or Temporary

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, DMV, Education, Identity, License/Cert.

*Schedule*
This is a full-time Exempt position.

*Commitment to Equity, Diversity, Inclusion, and Belonging*
Harvard University views equity, diversity, inclusion, and belonging as the pathway to achieving inclusive excellence and fostering a campus culture where everyone can thrive. We strive to create a community that draws upon the widest possible pool of talent to unify excellence and diversity while fully embracing individuals from varied backgrounds, cultures, races, identities, life experiences, perspectives, beliefs, and values.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jim!
Can you get me this position? I promise I'll do a great job. Come on....They owe you a favor right?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I never had any pull before, but who knows now that there's a new rational and fair regime. I still have absolutely no influence, but I will definitely make it clear how decent a human being you are and how amazing a cop you are. I'll leave out the Fuck SSPO part. 

Woody, I think, seriously, you would be terrific. Nothing to lose putting in for it.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Jim, I’m curious. My understanding is that the current chief came from two CA departments where he transitioned them from traditional police departments to public safety agencies. Will this be happening at HUPD as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As I understand it, over 20 year LA COUNTY Sheriff rising to the rank of Lt. in the East LA station. Took over Oxidental College then Cal Tech. Both are private schools. I believe there are only 3 private schools in CA where a private school has a PD. I know from the website that CalTech had contract Security. Harvard has contract security in addition to Police. California has no state law giving police authority to these security departments. The few are sworn through local or county authority, like Sanford where they're title is Deputy Sheriff, but they're employees of the University.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> As I understand it, over 20 year LA COUNTY Sheriff rising to the rank of Lt. in the East LA station. Took over Oxidental College then Cal Tech. Both are private schools. I believe there are only 3 private schools in CA where a private school has a PD. I know from the website that CalTech had contract Security. Harvard has contract security in addition to Police. California has no state law giving police authority to these security departments. The few are sworn through local or county authority, like Sanford where they're title is Deputy Sheriff, but they're employees of the University.


I never knew _any_ private colleges or universites in CA had PD's ...... thought they were all security Depts. But admittedly I've not followed the topic that closely. Would be curious to hear more about this. (Kilvinsly: Check your PMs.)


----------

